# Texture Truck and equipment for sale



## mattscameo (Sep 21, 2019)

<P>I am retiring and have my texture truck and equipment for sale. 1996 international 4700, 14 foot box van, 160,000 miles, compressor, 300 gallon split tank, airless sprayer, new hoses and texture guns</P>
<P>$15,500 OBO</P>
<P>425-388-1220</P>
<P>Arlington Washington</P>


----------



## Muellr134Gl (Nov 21, 2020)

Hi
is it still available?
I need such an equipment for my buildings


----------



## Muellr134Gl (Nov 21, 2020)

wait for your reply


----------



## SeanRampling (Nov 23, 2020)

Hello everyone! I would like to share my personal experience with you. Any purchased equipment will have to be repaired sooner or later, in this answer I would like to share the principle of saving, since to buy new tools you need to pay a lot of money, instead I learned about such a trick that you can rent tools for a week or even and for a month, but the main plus is that you can save a lot of money on this, because the tools are not only good, but also cheap. You can find all the information on the website Dordogne Plant & Tool Hire | Hire Tool & Garden Machinery | DIY Tool Hire , I advise everyone to come here to rent these tools, by the way, there is even a tractor...


----------

